# How is the manashosting webhost?



## aditya.shevade (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

I just took a look at the following website. It seems ok to me but is there anything cheaper and better than this? Is the manashosting good?  I read in this months fast track that no indian hosting company meets their req.s

Does anyone have any experience with this? Should I go for this?
*www.manashosting.com/hosting.html

Aditya


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmm. Their prices look very competitive!! 2GB for 1500 a year. I have never given or taken hosting at such low prices.

Ask them a few pre-sales questions. For example:

1. Do they offer cPanel, if not whats their control panel? Can they give a demo?
2. What if you want more email addresses or databases?
3. Whats the config of their servers and where are they located?
4. Do they give any free trial period?
etc.

Think of things that you want to know and ask. BTW, IMO these rates seem too low to me. And in hosting we usually follow one rule  I have mentioned this at many threads now  If something is too good to be true, then probably its not true. So take your time, ask questions and then decide.

As for Digit's fast-track, I really wouldn't read too much into the statement that all Indian hosting companies are bad! Thats simply a myth.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 18, 2006)

my views about this hosting is,


Price...
its dam Cooool...

Dedicated IP Address
no way... are they sure what they are writting...?? with this feature the usual price is $35 per month...

You can host only one DOmain
well thats a let down... big let down...

Custom DNS...
Thats cool... means u may take the service of Gmaiol for ur domain or MSN email for ur domain...


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 18, 2006)

Dedicated IPs could be somewhere around $2 per month and not $35 per month! Even MTNL Triband takes about Rs. 1000 a year for dedicated IP. The rates are similar in case of hosting. In hosting, you need dedicated IPs if you want to have your own DNS and/or SSL or want to have anonymous FTP. If not, dedicated IP may not offer you any major advantages.

Yes, only one domain in 2GB space is a let down. But this could be to avoid clandestine reselling  and could be considered a good point as well. You can logically assume that their servers are not overloaded if they don't allow too many add-on domains 

Custom DNS for shared hosting is useless! How does it benefit you? If you use their DNS for hosting or have your own, how does it matter in shared hosting? If its reseller hosting, then it surely matters!! For example, if I am a reseller from say xyzhosting then instead of giving ns1.xyzhosting.com and ns2.xyzhosting.com to my clients, I would prefer to give ns1.myhosting.com and ns2.myhosting.com. Thats more professional and convenient in case one needs to shift hosting. But in shared hosting, its somewhat useless. We visit so many sites. Do you ever bother to check their DNS?

But looking at their prices, they may either be over-selling or may have got a server damn cheap! We assume they have got it cheap and they are not overselling, then their server config isn't too good. Here's why!

If you consider a server with 100GB space and no overselling then they are at max selling 50 accounts of 2GB each at Rs. 1500 a year. So they are getting 75000 a year. We assume they make 10% profit, so their cost is Rs. 68000. At Rs. 46 per $ it comes to US$ 1478 per year. So their monthly cost is approximately US$ 125 per month. In that price, you really can't get a very good server!!

So they are either overselling or they don't have a good server! Hope I have made it clear. This is the reason for that golden rule of hosting 

EDIT:
manashosting seems to be a reseller of DirectI (*www.website.ws, *www.resellerclub.com) at least for domain. If even for their hosting they use DirectI servers  don't even think about their hosting. From whatever I have heard, DirecI is pathetic for hosting! The way they have structured their hosting packages (email space, database space, etc. separately) I feel they are reseller of DirectI for hosting. I may be wrong.

Plus, they give domain+2GB+dedicated IP in Rs. 1500 a year! Thats simply unbelievable! There's got to be some catch somewhere.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 18, 2006)

by the way...

there Reselling Plans are also very attractive... ....

anyway yeah . i agree they r over selling other ways seems unbelievable! ... 

but i feel... 1500 not much na... whats wrong in taking a risk?? lol.. even with the reseller plan...

4GB, Unlimited Bandwidth, Unlimited Emails with POP, Unlimited Domains... 6k for a year... ?? also they have a office Kolkata... Not far...


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2006)

BTW, before taking it, try a pre-sales chat with them or send them a mail. Try a chat. See the time taken in responding to questions.

Ask a few questions. I have already mentioned some questions. Their answers will let you know which other questions to ask. But from the feel of it, I will stay away from them!! Their prices look unbelievable. Follow the golden rule  They are hiding something.

Plus they are not offerring cPanel. At least it isn't mentioned anywhere on their site. They don't even mention what control panel they are offerring! All those who offer cPanel will surely mention it because its the most popular and well-known 

As for reselling, their reselling price is more than shared hosting ROFL. Bulk buyers pay less, not more. They are simply unusual.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi

Thank you for the support. I think they have mentioned a control panel and also give free sample webspace for 7 days to try the features.

Aditya


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2006)

They have simply mentioned that they provide "Advanced Control Panel" but not mentioned which one!! There are many of them, some are great, some suck! The most popular of them all is cPanel. Then there is also HShpere, Helm, Plesk, etc.

7 days free trial is good. Try it out. You can get a cPanel demo from cPanel's site. See which is better. IMO cPanel is the best!


----------



## vaidyasp (Apr 21, 2007)

*Get away from them, the biggest cheaters i have ever seen*

Yes its completely fake

They give you the space and bandwidth but with so slow speed that it takes months to upload 1 gb.

I bought 2gb webspace and domain name with manashosting, after paying by credit card for 2 days i didnt got any official mail from them, enven they didnt replied my emails except auto responders. After 3 days finally they activated my hosting and domain but didnt gave me control panel for domain. The domain was registered with their name only.

The next process was to upload my content, the claimed uptime and performance didnt worked out in my case it took about a whole day for uploading my 20 mb content of website. The website is offline for about 1-2 hours a day.

After a long time the website started working but with a very slow processing and data speed. It takes about 4-5 seconds for generating a page from php script as compared to .1 - .2 seconds in my previous hosting. And now the dont pick up my phone, dont reply to my emails and no technical support. They also refuse my online chat request.

So this is the fact, no body give anything for low price. Be far from them.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 21, 2007)

well i think Tuxfan can give u a very good n reliable deal , although his rates may seem high but they r the REAL rates n no overselling .

n if u decide to go for a host with HUGE(read Oversold) resources , then there's godaddy , dreamhost , site5 .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 21, 2007)

@vaidyasp

you bumped up all most one 8 moth old thread 

anyway,

Thats why many say, dont look in to one deal which looks to good to be true... ManasHosting is one which looks too good to be true !!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 21, 2007)

^ Yep, agree with saurav_cheeta.

I had some client who used Manashosting for few days and very upset like you are at the moment 

What i can suggest is, dont fall for oversold plans, you are not going to use it Anywayz.  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48480 << This was the thread where he was upset with Manashosting. He later settled with my Hosting


----------



## ahref (Apr 21, 2007)

Support is a must part of any web hosting deal. And one should look the support system before buying hosting.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 21, 2007)

at the point i think we have 8/10 people over here at this forum providing hosting 

by the way, are you all guyess have dedicated servers ??


----------



## ahref (Apr 22, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Yep, True. I hope i live to your expectations Ashok



8/10, this is the marks, which I will give to your support. All ticket answered within one hr. Max tickets within 10 min.

Recommended.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 22, 2007)

> Max tickets within 10 min.



thats great.. where as some time DH takes 10days to reply a question ... lol...


----------



## vimalonline (Jun 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I just took a look at the following website. It seems ok to me but is there anything cheaper and better than this? Is the manashosting good?  I read in this months fast track that no indian hosting company meets their req.s
> 
> ...



Currently, am one of their customers... i hate this hosting and am looking for a new one....  My reviews abt this hosting

+ve :
===
(1) large space and bandwidth for cheap rates... ( but we wont use that much in real time)

- ve :
====
(1) Uptime is very bad and their servers are not reliable.
(2) Support is realllllllly  bad..  They wont reply to our queries other than sales... 

Kindly go for some hosting which provides good support....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^

U seee consider that +ve point as the most -ve point...

See for ur self as they are overselling !!!! as u dont really know ur boundary, as how far u can go... use full resource, they will shut ur account down by saying u have violated CPU usage rule in Share hosting...

also there is no CPanel...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> U seee consider that +ve point as the most -ve point...
> 
> ...



Cant agree more.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> 
> also there is no CPanel...



There is Cpanel! Check again: *www.manashosting.com/hosting.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 19, 2007)

Then they haved added is later on  as last time i saw there want any


----------



## web_host_analyser (Nov 15, 2007)

*If you are going to buy Any service from Manashosting. **Stoppp for a while..!!* 
Let I tell you what they provide 
·*Hi-speed and connectivity* [A perfect Lie, I can bet on this. They are heavily overselling their space and so their servers are tightly stuffed.]
·*Unlimited webspace and bandwidth* [With so slow speed that 1 MB takes 10 Minutes to upload]
·*Free Java, ASP.Net and All Database* [You will die in frustration after sending them 10-15 mails for activating each service]
·*Money back Guarantee* [Don’t assume them so genuine, you are not going to get even a penny back]
·*99.99% uptime* [Actually around 70-80%]
·*High Security* [Actually No Security]
·*FTP Access *[Just error you may face; Control connection Closed ]
·*Quality Services* [Sorry the term Quality is not in their dictionary]
·*Email Support* [Only 1-2 out of 10 Email ID’s work, where you can send your problems through e-mail ]
·*Tech Support* [You problem have very few chances to sort out within the week you reported]
·*Phone Support* [Only 2-3 people are handling calls of customers from all over the India and abroad, You can imagine that you call is not going to be connect in first chance. If connected you will be speaking with a personal who knows pathetic English. Moreover, Mon- Friday and 10am-6pm is actual time you will get support]
  Their Unlimited and Free kind of stuff are purely marketing gimmick. Everything on their site is just to allure you and _as *you will pay the money, you feel trapped.*_* They are BIG CHEATS. *The Worst you can imagine has already happened to me.  They just deleted his personal website and all content without any notice. 
_Now a Question will be bugging in your mind that If they have so many faults, then why the people are going for them._  Though I don’t know the answer exactly but some can points explain it better
·Indian Public/market is Prices oriented, So, if things get good marketing with low cost they are more likely to sell more.
·Novice People who don’t know much about webhosting makes a great contribution to their customer base.
*Please Feel free to spread the word and help to SAVE others.*

  Related Links:
  Feedback about manashosting
  Why you should not go to manashosting.com
  Manashosting anybody know them?
  Beware of Manashosting
  How is the manashosting webhost?
  Manashosting !! Stay away - worst web hosting



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I just took a look at the following website. It seems ok to me but is there anything cheaper and better than this? Is the manashosting good?  I read in this months fast track that no indian hosting company meets their req.s
> 
> ...



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## itsrakeshsingh (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree completely that manashosting is a group of incompetent people. I even don't find them to be global in their technologies as well. They even don't specify the reason for shutting down the website. Look for the example of *www.rakeshkumar.in I have been the victim of manashosting at the core level. They deleted the whole website without taking a backup of the website. Everything seems to be unorganised. They have lots of false promises and once you become their client.. you are choked. If cheapness is the critirea of choosing the hosting company, then I would like to say that you will regret about it because in the long run you will find it too costly because you will find yourself shifting the website to another hosting company within their alloted time, so you will be paying twice for the same domain registration and hosting....
I would suggest to stay away from this lucrative hosting company...


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience about manashosting but all I can say is my host(www.IGChosting.in, cancer10 on Digit forum) is giving everything they promised. Even after sales support is very quixk. There is no ticket submission hassle. You can speak on phone and they are available.

Once accidentally, my /blog sub-directory was deleted. When I informed them
on phone, they immediately gave me a back-up and when I asked them some questions regarding this, they were very straight in answers. No mumbo-jumbo or golmaal.

Also uptime is good.As on nowm I am with them only for about 36 days but I never had anydowntime or slow speed

And yes, as per price, I think their shared Linux hosting, which I am using is good. I have paid Rs.500 for 1 year with cPanel and FantasticoDeluxe


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^
the site *www.igchosting.in/ itself is shut down...how can it give reliable hosting. 

Yea..it is wise to ask your host provider about backup.You must buy a hosting who keeps atlest weekly backup of all hosted website.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Oh yes, its down. This is the first time I am seeing them down. Must be some upgrade or some problem.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> ^ Oh yes, its down. This is the first time I am seeing them down. Must be some upgrade or some problem.


LOl  
dont mind, but are you its salesman. 

Even your own website *www.biologyformhtcet.com/ is not working.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 16, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> LOl
> dont mind, but are you its salesman.
> 
> Even your own website *www.biologyformhtcet.com/ is not working.


Me, salesman?

Look dude, I get nothing for promoting them. I still have to pay what every other customer of them is paying.

The only reason I recommend them is that people should know which web host is good and which is cheater. Otherwise, we would have lot many people in future who would be ditched by companies like manashosting and other cheaters.

When a company is not keeping up its promise, everyone blames them and writes bad about it on every blog and forum. But when somebody is doing their job satisfactorily, why don't people openly praise and promote them? Don't they deserve it?

Heard of something like this quote:'Bad politicians are elected by good citizens who don't vote'. Thats exactly what is happening.

If you don't appreciate the good things, they will eventually die out.

And far as my website is concerned, I know its down but even the most popular companies ought to have atleast some downtime? Isn't it ? So what the big fuss about a downtime?

Ofcourse, if this downtime continue for too long, I will speak negative about IGChosting? Is that fair? or would you say that 'You have change the company you worked for.'


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^
dont mind body........ I was little kidding with you.
Yaa..agree with you.If your host is good , than you must appreciate it. It is good to give feedback for their service.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2007)

^ See my website is up again withing 45 mins of we entering into this discussion.

Thats impressive!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> ^ See my website is up again withing 45 mins of we entering into this discussion.
> 
> Thats impressive!


may be impressive for you..but 45 min is not impressive.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 17, 2007)

45 mins is definitely not impressive


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

@rohan_shenoy
your site is not working today also.

Even your host provider site is not working.
*www.igchosting.in/

Now what you want to say about your host provider.Is it still awesome, reliable??


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 18, 2007)

Both sites are still down  ! That's hours of downtime together...

Oh well  So much for impressiveness.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 18, 2007)

Old thread bumped & bumped again. But a good bump indeed. 
There are some really good bumpers here. Good work


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 18, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> @rohan_shenoy
> your site is not working today also.
> 
> Even your host provider site is not working.
> ...


Well, probably not, but lets wait and see!


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 18, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I just took a look at the following website. It seems ok to me but is there anything cheaper and better than this? Is the manashosting good?  I read in this months fast track that no indian hosting company meets their req.s
> 
> ...


Costly. Ewebguru- 700/yr for 2 GB.

More info here


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 18, 2007)

Affiliate links are allowed on this forum ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Affiliate links are allowed on this forum ?


NO


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, in that case, someone take a look at that "More Info here" ^^^


----------



## nileshgr (Nov 18, 2007)

DARK LORD said:
			
		

> Well, in that case, someone take a look at that "More Info here" ^^^


Really ? Are you blind ?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 18, 2007)

> _                 Last edited by The Unknown : Today at 06:01 PM._





			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> Really ? Are you blind ?


NO. I'm not. Thanks. For editing the link.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2007)

Just to add, no one here seems talking like "overselling" .
many question not clearly answered here has one answer : OverSelling. 
 Many reseller company like resellerclub allow overselling.

Well.. Bumb 
(I just noticed a guy talking about overselling aprt of me)


----------



## appu.abhishek (Jan 12, 2008)

yes i have been customer of manashosting.It is a good recommended company.I have taken 2Gb linux package from them.Its working fine .Its India's top3 company office in bangalore.It has great tech support and customer support also.I will tell everyone to go with manashosting sevrices.BYe bye .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

appu.abhishek said:


> yes i have been customer of manashosting.It is a good recommended company.I have taken 2Gb linux package from them.Its working fine .Its India's top3 company office in bangalore.It has great tech support and customer support also.I will tell everyone to go with manashosting sevrices.BYe bye .



LOL.......
owner advertising here. 
First post..just to advertise manashosting


----------



## appu.abhishek (Jan 12, 2008)

This is abhay here from bangalore.I have also heard something about manashosting.I actually want to start bussiness in bangalore and it would be certainly a great advantage to go for services from bangalore based company.Since if i get any problems i can directly go and get it solved personally.I will certainly go for manashosting.I have gone through its website.It has lot of good stuff in it .I will also recommend everyone to go for this office.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, can you ask Manas Guys why they dont reply to Tickets, phones and their feedback at Webhosting Forums ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

appu.abhishek said:


> This is abhay here from bangalore.I have also heard something about manashosting.I actually want to start bussiness in bangalore and it would be certainly a great advantage to go for services from bangalore based company.Since if i get any problems i can directly go and get it solved personally.I will certainly go for manashosting.I have gone through its website.It has lot of good stuff in it .I will also recommend everyone to go for this office.



No more comments........
I know..why you have joined this forum 



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Ok, can you ask Manas Guys why they dont reply to Tickets, phones and their feedback at Webhosting Forums ?



Useles to ask........
they will never answer


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 12, 2008)

appu.abhishek said:


> I actually want to start bussiness in bangalore and it would be certainly a great advantage to go for services from bangalore based company.Since if i get any problems i can directly go and get it solved personally.



Web-business is global business. Location doesn't matter too much. Quality of service matters the most! I am located in Mumbai and have clients from 4 countries and over 15 cities from India. 



appu.abhishek said:


> I have gone through its website.It has lot of good stuff in it. I will also recommend everyone to go for this office.



ROFL x 10

Can you please elaborate what was so good about the manashosting website? And even if there is some really good stuff, does that in any way mean even their service is good? Shall I show you some better websites? Will you sign up for their services?

I don't know whether you are really from manashosting or not (but my 6th sense says, ravi is right  ).

If you are seriously looking for hosting, then do your homework, compare hosts, ask pre-sales questions. Don't attach too much importance to the location of their offices. Finally after all evaluation you may still feel that manashosting is good for you. Cool then! Go for it


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey appu.abhishek,
We definitely would like you see YOUR website which is hosted with them!
Please post the link here!


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 12, 2008)

hahaha

nice copy paste work by appu.abhishek 

how much you are getting for this ? Re1 per post ??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a account with manashosting before. But the Server performance was not acceptable so after few months I moved to other Hosting ~


----------



## boosters (Jan 14, 2008)

absolutely poor support and service. Last year i have a purchase a plan of Rs 1500which they give 1 or 2 GB. 

Live chat was very poor, No fast response and no quick problem solve. Server was very slow every time server gone. 


Now i am using Servage which was extremely brilliant. 

Fast Service and Support, Quick Reponse, Fast Server and lots of FREE scripting software like OSCommerce, Blogs, Chat etcetc.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 14, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> Hi
> 
> I just took a look at the following website. It seems ok to me but is there anything cheaper and better than this? Is the manashosting good? I read in this months fast track that no indian hosting company meets their req.s
> 
> ...


NO Idea about how good is Manas
But I know their are some of digit members have their Own Hosting 
and they are surely much better than manas

You are such an Old Member of Digit Forum
Why dont you roam a little in Form 
You will find Much Better Option from here


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 14, 2008)

boosters said:


> Now i am using Servage which was extremely brilliant.
> 
> Fast Service and Support, Quick Reponse, Fast Server and lots of FREE scripting software like OSCommerce, Blogs, Chat etcetc.




Free scripting. Hmm.  That must be fantastico on cPanel. Cool. You have made a proper choice.  IMHO, that's one of the best control panel.

Just to let you know, all scripts that you see in fantastico are available separately on the web. And there are hundreds of other available. Fantastico combines them and puts them in once place and most important makes installation very easy. All these scripts can be installed even without fantastico. But you have to follow some steps. In case of most of those scripts, these are the steps:


Create a MySQL database (from cPanel)
Create a db user (from cPanel)
Grant permission (generally ALL) to the user (from cPanel)
Upload the script / web-application
Either edit it's config/settings file and/or run the installation.

Fantasctico automates all these processes. But there's one disadvantage. Sometimes, it doesn't contain the latest versions of those scripts. Every time you install a script, fantastico gives the site of that script. You should always check whether the version being installed is latest or not


----------



## axxo (Jan 14, 2008)

.....dont go always with cheap hosters..their plan may be attractive..but later you may suffer with downtimes a lot...am a victim of one such host for one of my site...
techiehost is good..I have very good experience with this host...yes i can use the full space they alloted to me...unlike some hosts that doesnt allow you to have files > some MB....most specifically they have their quoted uptime..i.e..99%


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 14, 2008)

@tuxfan : Good Advice man  Although Servage has made their own control Panel aswell as their own Script Installer 

Anyways, still nice advice


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jan 14, 2008)

In October 2006, i tried contacting them many times but niether of their phone numbers were picked nor did they replied any mail till today. And i double checked there was no holidays between those days. In my openion, their service sucks, if their is any


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 14, 2008)

Could we stop discussing about Manas now ? Almost everyone here knows how they fare in the business. As for the new ones who come along, the thread gives a perfect idea of what not to choose.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

axxo said:


> techiehost is good..I have very good experience with this host...yes i can use the full space they alloted to me...unlike some hosts that doesnt allow you to have files > some MB....most specifically they have their quoted uptime..i.e..99%


Thanks for nice compliment......... 
Its not only 99% ..but 99.9% else money return of that month.
Also we have shifted to another name whost.in


----------



## victimofmanashost (May 7, 2008)

Manshost tech support is very poor.

they dont listen to your problem and they say something and elave chat.

it on the ither hand  difficult to get them on chat

phone i had talked with mr. vinod 
very rude and didnt listened to my problem.

sales staff excellent very profesional polite 

for any ticket they close it and take days to answer

i want to get my money refunded how do i proceed they are not picking my phones land line is busy most of the time

on live chat noone comes

email replys i dont get

i will never ever do this mistake to recommend any one 

yes surely if someone is my enemy and i want to waste his money then i surely will recommend manashost.

i took windows package 5 website with manashost. so everyone should querry before taking manashosting services.


----------



## pareet67 (Jun 25, 2008)

Their control panel is easy to use and monitor your sites and account.I would recommend them to anyone who is looking for reliable and easy to use hosting.


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jun 25, 2008)

Poor service.


----------



## psharma218 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have been using Manashosting since 6 months and not had a single problem.the support staff was more than helpful in getting me set up. I have been recommending this to anyone looking for best hosting.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Jun 27, 2008)

This kind of thread have begun a few times in the past, when it comes to web hosting swords are always drawn out. That is perhaps there is some stake involved as many here provide hosting services.

I am not advertising anyone, but I would like to share that I am currently hosting my site for the second year in succession with www.ewebguru.com. I have all that I expected of a hosting provider. The support is good, well almost as I get 99% of queries attended to. Overall, I am one happy client of this provider and would recommend it.


----------



## nagaraj140 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys,
In my experience I feel Manashosting is the best.I am 100% satisfied with Manashosting.I've been using Manashosting for over a year now, Customer service is pretty fast in responding to my inquiries.The uptime is very good.I will surely recommend this to everyone who needs reliable hosting with good support.


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow! One more Manas hosting support post! 

2 guys with their first post (or only post) at the forum, saying Manas hosting is good. This is the 3rd instance that I noticed in last 3-4 days!

Probably they are using google to search for all thread with something written about them and posting good about them so that all threads have something positive! I guess, they should put that effort towards improving the services they provide and remove the root cause of negative reviews rather than doing such things!

Hey guys, how about posting the URL of the site you host with Manas hosting and proving me wrong?


----------



## mohanp30 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,
Manashosting is  great. They provide  many  features and lower prices! I really appreciate their customer support. It's fast and reliable.I recommend this to everyone who needs reliable hosting at low prices.you can try manashosting.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 1, 2008)

One more. First post, praise manashosting and leave.

Actually, they don't realise that they are actually harming the reputation all the more by doing this. Forget about their hosting. What sucks more is this under-the-table try to create positive reviews.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

mohanp30 said:


> Hi,
> Manashosting is  great. They provide  many  features and lower prices! I really appreciate their customer support. It's fast and reliable.I recommend this to everyone who needs reliable hosting at low prices.you can try manashosting.



These guys are doing it in other indian mag forums also  like chip.in for an istance


----------

